# Vos jeux iPad sur votre TV



## virgilerl (7 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter l'adaptateur AV numérique suivi d'un câble HDMI .
Je branche tout ça sur la TV (16/9 etc...) Et ....

Horreur :mouais: Malheur 

*Seules les vidéos (Itunes) et le jeu : Real Racing 2 HD remplissent l'écran.*

Pour le reste (Diaporama, Keynote , jeux divers ) , la TV affiche un "minuscule" iPad.  :afraid:

Avez vous le même souci avec votre Ipad 2 ? 

Merci


----------

